# Multi Day Ducky Logistics



## kayakingkate (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi, I'm curious on how people have packed/ etc for a 5 day ducky trip. Groover, firepan, gear packing etc. Double ducky with one person- loaded with gear? There are some Class 3 rapids involved in the plan- so not just a float trip.

Thanks!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Same as packing for a 5 day self-support hardshell kayak trip. Small folding or oil pan fire pan, 4" or 6" PVC poop tube groovers, single burner backpacking stove, thermarest or comparable backpacking pads


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

Kate: I've done only a few overnighters, but did the Yampa run last summer. Planned for 4 nights/5 days, but cut a day/night off at the end. Single ducky (Aire), we each carried 100% of our gear, although I also carried the "rescue" gear (pulley, etc etc). 

Just going bow-to-stern: I had a wedge bow pack, I think it's made by Granite Gear, up front. Big enough for a full quart of water and all the pulleys, slings, etc for rescue gear. My thinking was the extra weight up front might have helped with the weight distribution. On my (Aire stock) seat, I slotted a 1.5 liter water bottle in the attached holder, clipped in via the top bottle lid loop. Not super strong but probably good enogh for a gentle roll (never rolled, fwiw). Moving back, I ran across an Aire duffel storage bag online (on Sierra Trading Post, discontinued product?). Pretty spacious, but not cavernous. It has some pretty cool attachment points on the bottom that link up with the cargo loops in my boat. But it'd be easy to rig a duffle/stuff sack the same way. I fit almost everything, incl the groover, inside. Tight, but do-able. Spare oar was slotted in the cargo loops under the bag. 

Specifics: We used a 4 section cheap-o aluminum kayak paddle but deleted one of the sections to save weight/room. Good enough. I think (?) we talked the NPS out of a fire pan or maybe they didn't care, can't remember. Fwiw, IMO a fire pan is a throwback to the 50's/60's. We had zero interest in hassling with fires, never planned to need a fire pan. The grover was that product sold by Alpacka, just a plastic jar with a spin-on lid. Good enough, but I learned a lot on that trip about how to make my own bags e.g. better bags with less plastic, more poo powder, etc. 

Hope this helps.

-Tom


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

I should add: The proper perspective IMO is more akin to a backpacker than a rafter. Smaller gear, just the essentials. If you're thinking bigger camp chairs, tables, etc., a ducky may not be the best choice.


----------



## Deagol (Jun 16, 2017)

I did Lodore in a whitewater canoe self-supported and they have similar storage space to a ducky. One thing I did was get a bivy sack instead of using a full-size tent. Also used a crazy creek chair instead of a full size camp chair.


----------



## SpudCat (Aug 24, 2020)

Backpacker style is simple and fun. But then again, I did a whole lot of backpacking before I started boating. 

I've been happy with this small chair: https://www.amazon.com/MOON-LENCE-Ultralight-Portable-Capacity/dp/B07GDFTCPF It's been on 4 backpacking trips and 6 or 7 river trips and is still going strong.

This light fire pit has been dependable. I haven't burned through it yet. Lol. Amazon.com: sleeping bag BBQ Charcoal Grill, Folding Portable Lightweight Barbecue Grill Tools for Outdoor Grilling Cooking Camping Hiking Picnics Tailgating Backpacking Party: Garden & Outdoor Another option I've been thinking about are the drain/oil pans some folks like using. If you cut two slits right below the lip on opposite sides, you could put a cam strap through and strap it down to your dry bag like a hat or strap something down inside it like a small trash container.

This ammo can is good for a mini groover: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F18VH1C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 It has serviced three people for four days (using wag bags) w/ room to spare. I think I'm going to make a PVC tube groover for backpacker style trips because that seems more versatile for strapping down or lashing to a dry bag.

A good trash option is one of those screw-top plastic jugs that snack mix or nuts come in or a sturdy 1 gallon water jug w/ screw top lid. Of course, those don't work if you have cans or larger trash items. Backpacker style dinners, oatmeal for breakfast etc, means less trash to contend with. 

Consider filtering water each afternoon when you get to camp instead of carrying. Use collapsable bags. There are lots 2-4L options out there.

I hope some of this is helpful.


----------



## raferguson1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I am an open canoe guy, but I often do multiday self-supported trips with friends with single duckies. 

Last year I did do a ducky trip, and stuck to my usual system of one large dry bag and two smaller ones, it was fine. I think that the big bag went behind me, the small in front, not sure where the water went. 

One of my friends uses a half dozen dry bags, roughly 12 inches diameter by 2 feet long when full. He lashes three to the bow, and three to the stern.

I don't think that you need to go ultralight, a two person tent should be fine. Hard shell river kayaks often have very limited space, so a bivvy sack might make sense. 

I went on a five day trip this year with a couple in a tandem ducky. They had no problem packing gear and food for two, again a pile in front and a pile in back.

I usually bring a stool, but most of my friends bring backpacking style chairs. You can always talk to other people on the trip, and see what they plan to bring; everyone does not need to bring a stove, for example. Maybe you can share a groover or other equipment.

You should not get carried away and bring a full recliner. If you pack like a rafter it will not work. You can probably forget a cooler, for example. 

A good approach is what I call a "trial pack", in which you gather up all the major items, and many of the minor items, put them in dry bags, and see if everything fits. If you have room to spare, then you can add the other small items without difficulty. If it looks tight, and not everything is part of the trial pack, further thought is necessary. This also gives you a chance to consider which items should go where, to reduce frustration at the put in. This principle applies to backpacking, canoeing, kayaking, car camping, whatever. You can also weigh things at that time, in case you think that your gear is too heavy, although usually the weight is not too big an issue for boating. 

The suggestion to filter your water is a reasonable one; however, the desert rivers are too muddy to filter, they will clog your pump quickly. You should always have enough water for a day or two, in case a rainstorm makes a creek or river muddy. However, a bucket and some alum from the grocery store spice rack will settle out the mud surprisingly quickly. Something to consider. 

My overall answer is no problem, I have seen self supported kayak packing for multiday trips done more times than I can count. 



kayakingkate said:


> Hi, I'm curious on how people have packed/ etc for a 5 day ducky trip. Groover, firepan, gear packing etc. Double ducky with one person- loaded with gear? There are some Class 3 rapids involved in the plan- so not just a float trip.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Totally doable. 

Be aware that you may have more SPACE than you think, but be mindful of the WEIGHT. 

My self-support kayak is a Prijon Tornado. So. Much. Room. When we got to the Jarbidge put-in (eight days planned; we had some extra for a number of reasons), I took some beer OUT and gave them to the shuttle driver because the load was so heavy. I made quick work of the rest of the beer the first couple nights saving the more concentrated stuff. I even took a full-sized set of binoculars and a stool. My friend in an open canoe didn't even bring a water filter; he used a "dip and sip" bottle. He also cut his toothbrush in half. Very different approaches. It all worked.

Yeah. That was a crazy trip. We were the last group to run the river before the new rapid formed; Barker Expeditions came down on our unplanned layover and reported what had happened. We had seen the river pretty much dry up, then come back really dark. It was surreal and scary. Then we had some norovirus cause a second unplanned layover. Yuck.

We also had a tandem IK on that trip. It was a very good boat to have. In the event of an injury, it was the only boat that could carry an injured person out. PLENTY of room for all you need.

I like using smaller drybags and using them for different things. Every morning was a little tetris, but there ya go. Food in one bag. Clothes in one bag. Tent in one bag. Sleeping kit in one bag. In an IK, having just one or two bags might make sense to make it easier to secure. If you use a liquid fuel stove, definitely put the stove and fuel in its own bag. I've never been on a self-support trip where we had fires. Just backpack stoves. And ABS tubes for personal groovers.


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

It's like packing for any trip. Figure out how you're going to split out the group gear, figure out what you need, figure out how you're going to pack all that, and then figure out how much space you have to pack stuff you might want. Ducky trips tend to be closer to backpack style, but I typically bring two large drybags, which is what I bring on rafting trips too for personal gear. 

As far as distribution, I have a single person ducky. With my typical two dry bags, I put whichever one is heavier in front, and the other I put behind my seat. Misc gear also goes behind my seat. Misc gear is usually my food (keep it in a separate smaller dry bag because of bears), fishing gear, etc.

I could actually put two drybags worth of stuff behind my seat, but then I'd be really ass heavy. I'd avoid doing that on any trips with rapids I was worried about.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Check out this website, and the articles posted there. 





Gear and Logistics - Camping By Kayak


Wonder what's involved in planning multi-day trips? We've got information on everything gear and logistics, from shuttles to permits to planning your food



www.campingbykayak.com





This was very helpful to me when I was getting started. I built the aluminum Fire Pan, and am pretty proud of it. Went with 18" x 18" since it didn't take up extra space to make it square, and it provides 324 sq in. Breaks down into a nice roll. Made a PooTube groover too. Get a K-Pump. Aside from the required gear and maybe a little group gear, a large drybag and a jug of water per person should be just about all you need.


----------

